# pic included-bright red patches on roof of mouth



## proud-armywife

I put my entry in the wrong place! So I am re entering this in the area I regularly post.
I have bright red patches on the roof of my mouth. They look like bright red bruises. They are not raised and they do not hurt. They are large and towards the back of the palate. I looked on google but I get a lot of red dot pics any ideas? It is so hard to get a good photo in your mouth! Thanks for the help!

http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b623/onelove4life6/photo_zps168f3673.jpg
http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b623/onelove4life6/photo1_zpsfbe76332.jpg


----------



## webster2

I couldn't get the pic to open but I had them on my last mystery flair. I am sure Andros will know something.


----------



## proud-armywife

I edited my links I hope this works better- Thankfully I found the tutorial! LOL Probably should have read that first........


----------



## Andros

proud-armywife said:


> I put my entry in the wrong place! So I am re entering this in the area I regularly post.
> I have bright red patches on the roof of my mouth. They look like bright red bruises. They are not raised and they do not hurt. They are large and towards the back of the palate. I looked on google but I get a lot of red dot pics any ideas? It is so hard to get a good photo in your mouth! Thanks for the help!
> 
> http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b623/onelove4life6/photo_zps168f3673.jpg
> http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b623/onelove4life6/photo1_zpsfbe76332.jpg


You know what? Those are so asymmetrical, I am really concerned. Can you get to your Army dentist pronto?

http://www.merckmanuals.com/home/mo...iology_of_the_mouth/biology_of_the_mouth.html


----------



## proud-armywife

Well, doc said ehhhh keep an eye on it -its no big deal. Dentist said yup seen that before but had no idea what it was. I did some research and I did find that mono leaves bruises in mouth and some people have said lupus causes bruising in mouth- have you experienced this? Could this be true? It is going away just as a bruise would yellow around the edges and getting faint looking..... weird! No pain, no peeling........so strange!


----------



## surge

Do you have mono? Have you been tested for that? I remember something about your earlier symptoms made me curious about mono.

That being said, I also had these red patches in my mouth but a little further back and mine was just on one side, so since I have little flares of shingles, my doc just assumed it was shingles. It did go away as you describe-- faded over several days after being BRIGHT red for 2.


----------



## Andros

proud-armywife said:


> Well, doc said ehhhh keep an eye on it -its no big deal. Dentist said yup seen that before but had no idea what it was. I did some research and I did find that mono leaves bruises in mouth and some people have said lupus causes bruising in mouth- have you experienced this? Could this be true? It is going away just as a bruise would yellow around the edges and getting faint looking..... weird! No pain, no peeling........so strange!


I am so glad you did have your dentist look at this. What a relief. We are all grateful that you are okay!


----------



## proud-armywife

I'm not sure what she did as far as tests- I usually take pics of blood work paper but I moved so quickly in the lab I couldn't! She mentioned lymes disease and rf factor but I'm not sure what else. She gave me my referral to the rheumatologist though and for that I am grateful. I have had a positive Epstein Barr test in the past- 2007 I think and shortly before this I had gotten this red rash on my trunk that made me very sick- it felt like sandpaper- they were completely baffled and decided it was scarlet fever. The doc in the urgent care was pretty unsure but he had no other explanation........ I have had very strange things happen since 2005 and these are a few but I always hope that someone will read them and be able to put the puzzle together- Can mono affect your body for this long? I do get very low grade temps- always below 100 degrees. Maybe I need to graph my sickness' I have thought about this because I am in the military all docs don't have full medical history.......Thank you all for the advice and I will update you when the doc calls with blood work results.


----------



## Andros

proud-armywife said:


> I'm not sure what she did as far as tests- I usually take pics of blood work paper but I moved so quickly in the lab I couldn't! She mentioned lymes disease and rf factor but I'm not sure what else. She gave me my referral to the rheumatologist though and for that I am grateful. I have had a positive Epstein Barr test in the past- 2007 I think and shortly before this I had gotten this red rash on my trunk that made me very sick- it felt like sandpaper- they were completely baffled and decided it was scarlet fever. The doc in the urgent care was pretty unsure but he had no other explanation........ I have had very strange things happen since 2005 and these are a few but I always hope that someone will read them and be able to put the puzzle together- Can mono affect your body for this long? I do get very low grade temps- always below 100 degrees. Maybe I need to graph my sickness' I have thought about this because I am in the military all docs don't have full medical history.......Thank you all for the advice and I will update you when the doc calls with blood work results.


If you have EBV or had it, you really should be tested again and put on the appropiate med to get rid of it. Usually Valtrex is the choice. As far as the rash is concerned, it might be wise to be tested for Lupus also which would be Anti-dsDNA.


----------



## surge

I think you have been tested for lupus right, and you have a low positive-- something to watch but not officially diagnosed. It just sounds to me like your autoimmune system is freaked out. Something did trigger it, but then it took over...so I don't think you can have mono for years, but something weird is happening and it seems a lot like mono on some fronts. So I agree with Andros that the EBV is worth asking questions about, since it's associated with autoimmune conditions like SLE and RA (sounds like you, right?). This is way, way out of my depth.

It will be interesting to see some new test results, who knows what they'll reveal. I am really glad you got the rheumy. I still hold out some hope for you that this is the specialist who might have the best hunch about what's going on with your system.


----------



## BuffyFan

Once you have mono, you will always have the virus that carries it...it lies dormant until some event can "awaken" it.

proud army wife did you ever figure out what caused the red patches?


----------



## proud-armywife

No answers yet but I have been keeping a journal of symptoms also have really bad bruises deep color-black and purple........I hope it will help in a diagnosis. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Octavia

Where are the bruises? Kind of anywhere?

Are you taking aspirin regularly? Just a shot in the dark...


----------



## HotGrandma

Low white blood cells or platelets can cause this type of bruising. Just a thought.


----------



## proud-armywife

Thanks Hotgrandma! I do in fact have a low wbc last they checked! Appreciate the response!


----------

